# WoW + Addons



## CptSam (21. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute.

wahrscheinlich gibts so ein Thema schon ich frag aber 
trotzdem(bin @work).

Ich habe letztens wieder Runes of Magic angefangen und möchte das jetz auch richtig spielen bis lvl max usw.
Nur lauf im Spiel jemandem übern Weg und der meint:"ab lvl50 braucht man eh dias(diamanten) wenn man richtig mitzocken will."

Und irgendwie hat mir das jetzt die Lust genommen(an RoM) und ich bin mir am Überlegen ob ich nun nich doch WoW anfangen soll. Kann mir da jemand helfen und zwar: ich würde mir dann alle drei kaufen also Hauptspiel + 2Addons (ich weiß cataclysm kommt noch) wie ist das mit den monatlichen Kosten? und muss ich ingame iwas mit echtem Geld kaufen damit ich weiter komme? (will ich nicht) 
Bei RoM nervt zum Beispiel das man ein Pferd nur durch echtes Geld bekommt(ausser halt mieten -.-)
Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

Auszug aus Wiki



> Um die Fantasy-Welt zu betreten, muss man eine monatliche Gebühr zahlen. Mit dem Kauf des Spiels erhält man einen Freimonat. Ein Monatsabonnement kostet 12,99 Euro, ein dreimonatiges 11,99 Euro pro Monat und ein sechsmonatiges 10,99 Euro pro Monat. Die Zahlung ist über Kreditkarte, Lastschriftverfahren oder Telefonrechnung möglich. Im Handel sind auch sogenannte „Prepaid Game Cards“ (Guthabenkarten) erhältlich, die ein Weiterspielen für 60 Tage erlauben und laut Anbieter 26,99 Euro kosten. Der Einsatz der beiden bisher erschienenen Erweiterungen hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die monatlichen Kosten.
> 
> Darüber hinaus bietet Blizzard kostenpflichtige Dienste an. So ist es möglich, einen Charakter auf einen anderen Realm oder Account zu transferieren. Ein Charaktertransfer kostet 20 Euro und ist einmal alle drei Tage pro Charakter möglich. Ein weiterer Dienst ist die kostenpflichtige Umbenennung des Charakters. Alle 30 Tage kann der Charaktername für 8 Euro geändert werden. Darüber hinaus besteht inzwischen die Möglichkeit, eine ‚Rundum-Charakteranpassung‘ durchzuführen. Diese beinhaltet neben der Änderung des Namens auch die Möglichkeit, das vollständige Aussehen und Geschlecht eines Charakters zu ändern; Klasse und Volk eines Charakters können jedoch nicht geändert werden. Die Rundum-Charakteranpassung ist pro Charakter nur einmal alle 30 Tage möglich und kostet 15 Euro. Zu guter Letzt kann seit dem 17. September 2009 die Fraktion des Charakters geändert werden. Dabei hat der Spieler die Möglichkeit jedes Volk zu wählen, sofern die betreffende Klasse verfügbar ist. Der Fraktionswechsel kostet 25 Euro und beinhaltet zudem eine Rundum-Charakteranpassung und Charakterumbenennung.[17] Am 4. August 2009, vor der Einführung des Fraktionswechsels, wurde die Fraktionsbeschränkung auf PvP-Realms entfernt, die ein Erstellen/Transferieren eines Charakters der anderen Fraktion verhinderte.[18]


----------



## matze95 (21. Juli 2010)

Die Pferde für Geld sind wirklich blöd in Rom. Ohne Dias brauchst halt mehr Zeit, bis du deine perfekte Rüstung hast usw. , aber es ist nicht unmöglich.


lg matze


----------



## M1ng1 (21. Juli 2010)

soo spiele seit 3 jahren wow könnte dir meine meinung sagen..
monatlich zahlst du um die 13 euro für die gamecard.. du kannst dir mit geld nichts kaufen was das spiel beeinflust nur reittiere usw.
wow ist für mich das vielseitigste spiel das es gibt, man erlebt jeden tag etwas neues..
falls du mehr fragen hast kannst mich gerne fragen  nur will hier keinen langen text schreiben wenn kein bedarf besteht^^
greez m1ng1


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Jo, WoW würde dich erstmal die ganzen Spiele was kosten, dann kommt auch noch gleich die nächste Erweiterung.
Monatlich kostets 12,99€, mit Kauf bekommst du 1nen Freimonat.
Ingame brauchst du kein Echtes Geld, du kannst da alles mit Ingame Geld kaufen bzw es droppen Gegenstände bei Bossen.
Es gibt keinen Gegenstand der mit echtem Geld bezahlt werden muss.

Jedoch ist WoW viel zu einfach geworden, selbst mit durchschnittlichem Equip ist man noch Overpowered.
Ich habs selbst ziemlich lange gespielt, mein Account ist gestern erst wieder ausgelaufen, hatte mal wieder ein Monat Lust.
MMORPG's wie Aoin o.ä. sollen da etwas schwieriger sein.
Es stimmt, was viele sagen, die gegen WoW sind: In einfachsten Instanzen droppen Gegenstände, die man vor den Patches nur in 25er Raids mit 0,5% Dropchance bekommen hat.

Ein Freund von mir hat vor den Patches mit dem besten Equip aufgehört und kam nach ner Zeit wieder, da war er nur noch im Mittelfeld. Von daher finde ich, das WoW total versaut ist, vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit Aion oder so anfreunden.


----------



## Necrobutcher (21. Juli 2010)

Es gibt in WoW nichts mit Geld zu kaufen wodurch man einen Vorteil hat. Es gibt lediglich 2-3 Pets (kleine non-combat Begleiter) und ein Mount zu kaufen.

Ich spiele seit der Beta, aber WoW wird seit Burning Crusade einfach immer mehr auf Casuals und junge Spieler ausgelegt. Die guten Zeiten sind einfach vorbei.

Natürlich gibt es noch diverse HM Bosse in ICC die einem die Nerven rauben, an die wird ein durchschnittsspieler mit normalem Zeitaufwand allerdings nicht kommen.

Also entweder normal spielen (was für mich sehr langweilig ist) oder sehr viel Zeit opfern und vorne mitspielen (zwar immernoch recht schwer, aber auch nicht mehr mit Classic zu vergleichen)...

Wenn du sagst du willst jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden spielen, am Wochenende mal etwas länger, und es langt dir mit 5 Leuten ein bisschen Spaß zu haben solltest du es aber definitiv mal testen


----------



## relgeitz (21. Juli 2010)

also WoW+Addons wird derzeit wohl zwischen 30 und 45 euro kosten, ein freund hat sich zu Weihnachten WoW+BC gekauft und 18 Euro gelöhnt. 

Zu WoW muss ich sagen, ich spiele seit diesem WE wieder, es ist eines der besten Spiele die je gespielt habe. Ich spiele seit dem Second Release in Europa, jedoch nicht durchgehend, hab vll 2 Jahre nen Account gehabt. 

Es stimmt, dass WoW leicht geworden ist, vll sogar sehr, aber ich steh mehr aufs leveln und die 5er-10er Inis, und gehe kaum raiden (keine Zeit, keine Lust). Da macht es schon noch nen Menge Spaß, vor allem da WoW ständig verbessert wird. Nach mehreren Monaten hab ich am WE eben meinen Account wieder angemeldet, es wurde nun der Dungeonsucher so angepasst, dass du einfach einen Dungeon auswählst, und los nach wenigen Sekunden kommst du in die Wunschinstanz, da aus mehreren Servern Leute zusammen gesucht werden. 

Was mich etwas an WoW nervt sind die monatlichen Gebühren, und das dumme Gearchecking (Leute bilden sich ein bei jeder 10-25 Raid einen Gearcheck machen zu müssen, ob man den würdig sei mitgenommen zu werden - nervig). Ansonsten, ne klasse Community, und eines der besten RPGs das ich kenne, und das einzige das ich derzeit Spielen würde. 

Btw. schau dir doch mal Warhammer:Online (bezahlbar wie WoW) an, bzw. D&D:Online (wird im Herbst gratis, mit ähnlichem Bezahlsystem wie RoM), oder HdR:Online (siehe D&D:Online).


----------



## CptSam (21. Juli 2010)

ich hab WoW vor jahren(2006???) mal bei einem Kumpel von mir gezockt und es hat Spass gemacht und die 13€ werden mich auch nich umbringen(sonst gehn die halt im Monat für was anderes unnützes drauf) und wenn ich mir das kaufe zock ich es schon richtig(so wie es die ausbildung usw. halt zulassen )und an wochenenden komm ich auch als auf meine 10-12h spielzeit  und im winter sowieso , also an der verfügbaren Spielzeitwürde es nicht liegen.
Raids brauch ich auch nich unbedingt aber die machen mir auch in RoM ne Menge Spass, aber irgendwie find ich in WoW die Stimmung besser oder ich mein dass nur weil ich warcraft3 spiele???
Character kann man sich ja beliebig viele erstellen oder?? und wie ist das mit den realms??   danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. Juli 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Es stimmt, dass WoW leicht geworden ist, vll sogar sehr, aber ich steh  mehr aufs leveln und die 5er-10er Inis, und gehe kaum raiden (keine  Zeit, keine Lust). Da macht es schon noch nen Menge Spaß, vor allem da  WoW ständig verbessert wird.


Nur wenn du unter Verbesserung Vereinfachung verstehst. Es ist viel zu leicht geworden, weshalb man sich nichtmal mehr auf einen Stammraid verlassen kann.



> Nach mehreren Monaten hab ich am WE eben meinen Account wieder  angemeldet, es wurde nun der Dungeonsucher so angepasst, dass du einfach  einen Dungeon auswählst, und los nach wenigen Sekunden kommst du in die  Wunschinstanz, da aus mehreren Servern Leute zusammen gesucht werden.


Das trifft nur dann zu, wenn gerade viel los ist. Die Wartezeit  liegt meiner Erfahrung nach bei ~10-15 Minuten. Allerdings kommt man  dadurch mit einem Twink tatsächlich auch mal in die alten Instanzen, die  sonst niemand mehr macht. Aber da sind die Wartezeiten meist noch länger.



> Ansonsten, ne klasse Community, und eines der besten RPGs das  ich kenne, und das einzige das ich derzeit Spielen würde.


Da finde ich die HdRO-Community und auch das Game um einiges besser. Vor  allem gibt es da auch eine durchgehende Story (auch wenn es "nur" durch  die Lizenz kommt). 



CptSam schrieb:


> ich hab WoW vor jahren(2006???) mal bei einem  Kumpel von mir gezockt und es hat Spass gemacht


 Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es auch noch ein ernst zu nehmendes MMO, davon ist  gar nichts mehr über. Das wurde alles auf ein Niveau runtergefahren, das  du dich selbst in Stammraids nicht mehr auf Pünktlichkeit oder  eigenständige Anreise und Vorbereitung (Buffzeug) der Teilnehmer  verlassen kannst. Es ist zu 100% ein Oberflächengame geworden.



> Raids brauch ich auch nich unbedingt aber die machen mir auch in  RoM ne Menge Spass, aber irgendwie find ich in WoW die Stimmung besser  oder ich mein dass nur weil ich warcraft3 spiele???


 Raiden darfst du mittlerweile eh nur, wenn Gearscore dir das erlaubt.  Dummerweise sagt Gearscore 0 darüber aus, ob der Spieler auch Movement  beherrscht. Stimmung gibt es in WoW schon lange nicht mehr und je nach  Server hast du es mit mehr oder weniger unfreundlichen Leuten zu tun.



> Character kann man sich ja beliebig viele erstellen oder?? und  wie ist das mit den realms??   danke für die schnellen antworten


  Nein, kannst du nicht. Maximal 10 pro Server bei max. 50 pro Account.
 Ansonsten: Finger weg von RP-Realms, Ausgeglichenheit gibt es nicht und  ohne Beziehungen wirst du es wahrscheinlich eher schwer haben, in einen  einigermassen funktionierenden Stammraid reinzukommen. Oder du  investierst entsprechend viel Zeit in die Suche danach. 

Ansonsten: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Wirklich empfehlenswert ist das Spiel meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


----------



## kress (21. Juli 2010)

Als DD bist du mal locker 20min in der Warteschlange.
Als Tank dauerts 3 Sekunden.
Als Heiler ists unterschiedlich, höchsten 5min wenn überhaupt.
Bei WoW herrscht ganz klarer Tank-Mangel.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juli 2010)

Also als Mmo würde ich Wow aufjedenfall empfehlen, ich habe es 3 Jahre gespielt. Wobei meiner Meinung nach Burning Crusade die beste Mischung war und naja Wotlk ein Grund für mich gewesen ist aufzuhören. Aber da ist jeder anderer Meinung. Die beste zeit in Wow ist die in der man anfängt und wie schon gesagt für Euros kannst du dir nichts kaufen was dir Vorteile im Spiel verschafft. Und bis Cataclysm dauert es noch ne Weile.


----------



## CptSam (21. Juli 2010)

also für 3-5 leute noch empfehlenswert?


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habe deine Frage nicht verstanden.


----------



## CptSam (22. Juli 2010)

joa ich und 2,3 oder 4 Kollegen zocken des Game dann zusammen in einer Gruppe und so^^
aber ich hab mich jetzt schon entschieden ich kaufs mir ende des monats wenn wieder geld kommt 
habe nämlich grad eben nochmal RoM gespielt und iwie   hmmmmmm........gähn


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Juli 2010)

Jop das lohnt sich aufjedenfall, gerade mit mehreren Freunden womit sich ne perfekte Gruppe zusammenstellen lässt.


----------



## CptSam (22. Juli 2010)

letzte Frage  

wenn ich jetzt das Hauptspiel + Addons installiere  -  wie ist das dann wenn ich mir z.B. einen Mensch/Paladin erstell mit den Quests? bekomme ich alle mit oder ändert sich da iwas weil die Addons installiert sind?


----------



## TwilightAngel (22. Juli 2010)

Du hast normal alle Quests, die Addons bringen ja nur neuen Inhalt.


----------



## relgeitz (22. Juli 2010)

du kannst dir theoretisch anfangs auch nur das classic kaufen und damit bis 60 zocken, nur fehlen dir zB die Toderitter aus WotLk oder die Drenai aus BC. Du hast theoretisch aber alle Inhalt auf der Platte und brauchst nur einen BC/WotLk Key kaufen (also das Spiel) und den aktivieren, und kannst einfach weiterzocken, ohne noch etwas installieren zu müssen, es werden nur die gesperrten Inhalt freigeschalten. 

Natürlich ist WoW sehr viel massentauglicher geworden, es ist nicht mal annäherend so schwer wie früher, aber wenn du nur zwischen durch zockst, und nicht der hardcore gamer bist, dann wird WoW dir sicher spaß machen. das gearchecking nervt natürlich bei raids, aber mit freunden und mit nicht all zu großer verbissenheit, hat man mit WoW sehr viel spaß. Story darfst du nicht all zu viel erwarten, die ist am anfang gegeben, und beim addon wechseln, aber es verläuft sich recht schnell, vor allem die story von Warcraft sehr umfangreich. 

wie die serversuche für nicht tanks bzw. heiler läuft weiß ich nicht, ich spiele eigentlich nur tanks bzw. heiler, und keine DDs. Natürlich spielen viele DD, weil es einfach und actionreicher ist, ich als teamplayer bevorzuge jedoch Tank oder Heiler - nie probs mit der Dungeonsuche


----------



## CptSam (22. Juli 2010)

OKAY  dankeschön  

dann fang ich das jetzt mal an, weil das warcraft universum find ich eh cool
und nach 800h codmw2  brauch ich mal ne abwechslung^^(ausser: shift, arma usw.)


----------

